# Sage Barista Pro - How long until "Flush"?



## tomsweddy (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know how the Sage Barista Pro knows when it needs to be flushed? Is this based on the number of times you press the single or double cup buttons as its internal count? Or can it measure the build of limescale etc and just tells you?

Reason I ask is because this forum suggests before making a coffee you need to warm the machine sufficiently by running it a few times. Including warming and cleaning (after making a coffee) I a find myself pressing the double button 5-6 times in order to make one coffee a day. I just wonder if that is unnecessarily running too much water through it and this requiring a flush too often?

Appreciate your thoughts!

Cheers


----------



## Caffeinated_fiend (Apr 15, 2020)

tomsweddy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know how the Sage Barista Pro knows when it needs to be flushed? Is this based on the number of times you press the single or double cup buttons as its internal count? Or can it measure the build of limescale etc and just tells you?
> 
> ...


 Hi,

The machine counts the shots and tells you when to flush, I can't remember the exact amount but that is what the flush is based on. I wouldn't worry about running too much water through the machine as it states in the manual to do this and is what it was designed to do.

I boil the kettle and run it over my portafilter to get that warm and then run 2 single shots before I pull a shot and 1 after to Clear away any residue from the screen. I have taken my shower screen off twice to look if it is dirty, both times it has been as clean as a whistle. However when it comes time and asks me to flush again I will do it. You can also run a few blank shots with the blanking disc in to do a smaller flush if you think the machine needs it.

If you are using a darker roast then you can probably get away with not having everything heated and still get an ok extraction, however one of the pros of this machine is also one of its cons. It can create hot water to a good degree of accuracy within 3 seconds of switching on, however if you don't pre heat the metals you will lose a good amount of heat as the portafilter and group head act like big heat sinks until they are warm.


----------

